# Laptop wird schnell heiß



## LOLUNDLOL (22. Juni 2013)

*Laptop wird schnell heiß*

Guten Tag, 

wie schon oben steht wird mein Laptop schnell heiß.
Und das ist auch unteranderem blöd, da sich auch der cpu selber runtertaktet.D.h. Batttlefiled 3 laggt -.- 
Nun wollte ich fragen ob es irgendwelche Kühler o.ä. für Laptops gibt ? Wenn ja welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? 
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten ? Das "Kühler-Programm" auf dem Lappi bringt nichts. CoolSense funktioniert nicht.
Mein Laptop: HP Pavilion dv6-6b55eg im Test Heies Rechenzentrum auf notebookjournal.de.

MfG

Lol²


----------



## Vily (22. Juni 2013)

Du könntest die CPU ja weniger takten lassen ,damit sie nicht so schnell heiß wird.
Oder du drehst die Grafiksettings nach oben,damit die GPU die meiste Arbeit macht.


----------



## LOLUNDLOL (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*



Vily schrieb:


> Du könntest die CPU ja weniger takten lassen ,damit sie nicht so schnell heiß wird.



Ergebnis: Das Spiel laggt.



Vily schrieb:


> Oder du drehst die Grafiksettings nach oben,damit die GPU die meiste Arbeit macht.



Ergebnis: CPU wird hochgetaktet->Laptop wird warm->Cpu wird runter getaktet (automatisch).

Ich galub du hast nicht richtig den Sinn verstanden .
Ich will das der Laptop gut gekühlt wird. Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## Unbr3akable (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*

Ein Laptop ist halt nicht fürs zocken gedacht.

1. Du kaufst dir ein Cool Pad und stellst dein Notebook drauf
2. Du saugst deinen Lüfter vom Notebook aus, glaub mir da kommt viel raus.
3. Stellst ein Buch drunter.


----------



## xxmoghulxx (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*

Also Laptopkühler kann man getrost vergessen, die helfen in den meisten Fällen gar nicht. Ich "bocke" meinen Lappi immer etwas auf, ca 2-3 cm. Wenn du dich ran traust, kann man den Laptop auseinander nehmen und die Wärmeleitpasten/Pads gegen höherwertige tauschen. Das brachte mir bei meinem Acer 5940G, je nach Situation, 5-10°C. Ich habe Arctic Cooling mx4 und Phobya Xt 7W/mk verwendet.
MfG


----------



## LOLUNDLOL (22. Juni 2013)

Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Ein Laptop ist halt nicht fürs zocken gedacht.
> 
> 1. Du kaufst dir ein Cool Pad und stellst dein Notebook drauf
> 2. Du saugst deinen Lüfter vom Notebook aus, glaub mir da kommt viel raus.
> 3. Stellst ein Buch drunter.



1.Kannste mir irgeneind Cool Pad empfehlen ?
2. Ok mach ich. 
3. Mach ich immer. (Nehme auch ggf. ein Holzstück)



xxmoghulxx schrieb:


> Also Laptopkühler kann man getrost vergessen, die helfen in den meisten Fällen gar nicht. Ich "bocke" meinen Lappi immer etwas auf, ca 2-3 cm. Wenn du dich ran traust, kann man den Laptop auseinander nehmen und die Wärmeleitpasten/Pads gegen höherwertige tauschen. Das brachte mir bei meinem Acer 5940G, je nach Situation, 5-10°C. Ich habe Arctic Cooling mx4 und Phobya Xt 7W/mk verwendet.
> MfG


 
Die Pasten/Pads für den Prozessor ?

So ein Cool Pad ? : http://www.amazon.de/Notepal-U2-Not...5V4A/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1314008906&sr=8-4
(Mein Laptop wird meistens auf der linken Seite richtig warm.)


----------



## xxmoghulxx (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*

Ja für den Prozessor und für die Grafikkarte, wie gesagt die Coolpads mit extra Lüfter taugen nix, ich hab ein Enermax gekauft mit einen sehr großen Lüfter. Aber die Temps sind nicht runtergegangen, da die Lüftungsschlitze an meinen Laptop vorne sind.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (23. Juni 2013)

Also die Idee mit dem Lüftungsschlitze aussaugen würd ich ganz schnell wieder vergessen, wenns nicht schon zu spät ist.
Hie kanns Leicht passieren, dass der Lüfter überdreht und das Lager kaputt wird.

Am besten ist wenn du ihn auseinanderbaust, den Kühlkörper reinigst und die WLP ausstauscht. Es ist nicht so schwer wie man denkt, meistens hat HP sogar eine Anleitung dafür.

Ich hab das gerade bei meinem Compaq 615 gemacht. Vorher drehte der Lüfter im IDLE schon immer auf höchster Drehzahl und die CPU erreichte 90°, unter Last 108°. Jetzt hab ich im IDLE 50-60° auf niedrigster Drehzahl!


----------



## Alex555 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*



joe-der-PCler1 schrieb:


> Also die Idee mit dem Lüftungsschlitze aussaugen würd ich ganz schnell wieder vergessen, wenns nicht schon zu spät ist.
> Hie kanns Leicht passieren, dass der Lüfter überdreht und das Lager kaputt wird.
> 
> Am besten ist wenn du ihn auseinanderbaust, den Kühlkörper reinigst und die WLP ausstauscht. Es ist nicht so schwer wie man denkt, meistens hat HP sogar eine Anleitung dafür.
> ...


 
Man kann den Lüfter sehrwohl mit dem Staubsauger reinigen. 
Solange man den Lüfter arretiert, und den staubsauger auf die schwächste stufe stellt ist das kein Problem. 
Ebenfalls sind Notebookkühler durchaus ihr Geld wert. Die Notepal U2/U3 Kühler sind die konstruiert, dass du die Lüfter verschieben kannst, dorthin wo die kühle Luft benötigt wird. 
Die Sache mit der Wärmeleitpaste klappt nicht immer, und zwar dann nicht, wenn der Hersteller von Haus aus Wärmeleitpads nutzt, anstatt von Wärmeleitpaste. Ist zwar selten, aber kann passieren.


----------



## LOLUNDLOL (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*



xxmoghulxx schrieb:


> Ja für den Prozessor und für die Grafikkarte, wie gesagt die Coolpads mit extra Lüfter taugen nix, ich hab ein Enermax gekauft mit einen sehr großen Lüfter. Aber die Temps sind nicht runtergegangen, da die Lüftungsschlitze an meinen Laptop vorne sind.


 
Meine Luftüngschlitze sind unten.



Alex555 schrieb:


> Man kann den Lüfter sehrwohl mit dem Staubsauger reinigen.
> Solange man den Lüfter arretiert, und den staubsauger auf die schwächste stufe stellt ist das kein Problem.
> Ebenfalls sind Notebookkühler durchaus ihr Geld wert. Die Notepal U2/U3 Kühler sind die konstruiert, dass du die Lüfter verschieben kannst, dorthin wo die kühle Luft benötigt wird.
> Die Sache mit der Wärmeleitpaste klappt nicht immer, und zwar dann nicht, wenn der Hersteller von Haus aus Wärmeleitpads nutzt, anstatt von Wärmeleitpaste. Ist zwar selten, aber kann passieren.


 

Ich kaufe mir wahrscheinlich diesen Kühler : http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...w?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1314008906&sr=8-4
Weil man da die Lüfter verstellen kann.Mein Laptop wird nur links richtig warm.



Alex555 schrieb:


> [...] Solange man den Lüfter arretiert, [...]



Meinste solange der Laptop nicht in Betrieb ist ? Oder soll man diese irgendwie befestigen O.o ?


----------



## Alex555 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*



LOLUNDLOL schrieb:


> Meine Luftüngschlitze sind unten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exakt den Kühler den ich auch vorgeschlagen hatte  
Das Hauptproblem ist und bleibt dennoch der verstopfte Kühler deines Laptops, solange du den Luftauslass nicht reinigst (von Staub befreist) wird auch der Notebookkühler nur bedingt etwas bringen.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (23. Juni 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Man kann den Lüfter sehrwohl mit dem Staubsauger reinigen.
> Solange man den Lüfter arretiert, und den staubsauger auf die schwächste stufe stellt ist das kein Problem.
> Ebenfalls sind Notebookkühler durchaus ihr Geld wert. Die Notepal U2/U3 Kühler sind die konstruiert, dass du die Lüfter verschieben kannst, dorthin wo die kühle Luft benötigt wird.
> Die Sache mit der Wärmeleitpaste klappt nicht immer, und zwar dann nicht, wenn der Hersteller von Haus aus Wärmeleitpads nutzt, anstatt von Wärmeleitpaste. Ist zwar selten, aber kann passieren.



Also ich kann nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Der Lüfter war (zumindest bei mir) sehr verbaut und nicht von außen zugänglich, also auch nicht zu blockieren, da einige HP Laptops keine Serviceklappe haben, durch die man schnell zum Kühler/Lüfter kommt. 
Was ist das Problem bei Wärmeleitpads? Einfach weg damit und neue Wlp drauf  Oder man verwendet die altem weiter, hab beides probiert und beides geht.
Ein Laptopkühler ist auch keine schlechte Idee, der bringt sicher ein paar °
Ich würde trd empfehlen das ding erstmal von innen zu reinigen. Man muss ja nicht gleich die Wlp tauschen


----------



## Alex555 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*



joe-der-PCler1 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Der Lüfter war (zumindest bei mir) sehr verbaut und nicht von außen zugänglich, also auch nicht zu blockieren, da einige HP Laptops keine Serviceklappe haben, durch die man schnell zum Kühler/Lüfter kommt.
> Was ist das Problem bei Wärmeleitpads? Einfach weg damit und neue Wlp drauf  Oder man verwendet die altem weiter, hab beides probiert und beides geht.
> Ein Laptopkühler ist auch keine schlechte Idee, der bringt sicher ein paar °
> Ich würde trd empfehlen das ding erstmal von innen zu reinigen. Man muss ja nicht gleich die Wlp tauschen


 
Teilweise werden die Pads dazu genutzt, um Abstände zwischen der CPU/GPU/Chipsatz zu überbrücken. 
Reisst du in diesem Fall das Pad raus, hast du eine Lücke  
Meistens ist das aber kein Problem, und dann kann man einfach gute WLP auftragen.


----------



## xxmoghulxx (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*

Wie schon erwähnt, die Methode mit Pasten und Pads tauschen ist die erfolgversprechendste. Die Pads von Phobya sind echt günstig und vor allem deutlich besser als die Originalen.
Zur Staubsaugermethode: Laptop aus machen, mit einer Büroklammer oder einem Stück Draht den Lüfter fest machen und dann vorsichtig aussaugen.
MfG

Ps: bitte niemals, niemals Wärmeleitpads mit einer Paste tauschen, wie es oben genannt wird!


----------



## Alex555 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*



xxmoghulxx schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, die Methode mit Pasten und Pads tauschen ist die erfolgversprechendste. Die Pads von Phobya sind echt günstig und vor allem deutlich besser als die Originalen.
> Zur Staubsaugermethode: Laptop aus machen, mit einer Büroklammer oder einem Stück Draht den Lüfter fest machen und dann vorsichtig aussaugen.
> MfG
> 
> Ps: bitte niemals, niemals Wärmeleitpads mit einer Paste tauschen, wie es oben genannt wird!


 
Bei guten Notebooks kommen erst gar keine bescheuerten Pads zum Einsatz, da wird nur auf WLP gesetzt. Pads stauen die Hitze mehr als dass sie abführen.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*



xxmoghulxx schrieb:


> Ps: bitte niemals, niemals Wärmeleitpads mit einer Paste tauschen, wie es oben genannt wird!


 
Bei mir funktioniert noch alles


----------



## LOLUNDLOL (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*

Also ich habe meinen Laptop "gestaubsaugt" badum tsss.
Keine Veränderung wahrscheinlich minimal 2-3°.
Bestelle mir ein CoolPad und probier das mit dem aus  

MfG


----------



## shadie (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*

Den Kühler würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht bestellen die bringen meistens nur 1-2 Grad weniger und somit hast du davon nix als eine teure Unterlage welche sogar noch etwas Lärm macht und dein Plastik kühlt.

Wärmeleitpads sind die beste Empfehlung wenn du dich an so was rantraust .


----------



## edaknik (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*

Der hier hat bei uns sehr geholfen (auch HP), ist zwar teuer, aber wirksam. Über die beiden Lüfter habe ich noch 2 Staubfilter geklebt, sodass dieser auch ein geringeres Problem ist.


----------



## LOLUNDLOL (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laptop wird schnell heiß*



shadie schrieb:


> Den Kühler würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht bestellen die bringen meistens nur 1-2 Grad weniger und somit hast du davon nix als eine teure Unterlage welche sogar noch etwas Lärm macht und dein Plastik kühlt.
> 
> Wärmeleitpads sind die beste Empfehlung wenn du dich an so was rantraust .


 
Jap das CoolPad hat nichts gebracht  Aber die Spiele laufen mit dem CoolPad (auf längerer) Zeit gesehen flüssig(er).


----------



## Keksdose12 (2. Juli 2013)

LOLUNDLOL schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> wie schon oben steht wird mein Laptop schnell heiß.
> Und das ist auch unteranderem blöd, da sich auch der cpu selber runtertaktet.D.h. Batttlefiled 3 laggt -.-
> ...




Ehrlich ? 

Lass es einfach. Alsi das zocken auf dem ding sonsz lötet sich deine gpu selbst vom mb ab wie bei meinem hp laptop


----------

